# Baby budgie scratching



## sarahrob (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi everyone

I've had my little boy budgie just over a week, and he's about 8 weeks old. I got him from an independent pet shop.

He has been scratching regularly around his neck, maybe every half an hour and I'm not sure that it's just preening. Could he have something wrong? I can't see mites, but I'm not able to get too close to really examine him. He doesn't have any scaly beak, he's not pulling feathers out, his poop seems normal etc. I didn't know if little babies birds could catch anything?!

Thank you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If that scratching is included on the grooming he makes while preening, I'd say it's normal. 
If however he appears to be distressed and is constantly scratching and trying to relieve the itch in that area, then something could be off. If the feathers aren't soiled in the area and look normal, you can try and check his skin for any abnormal redness or swelling. 
Depending on the condition of his skin and on your budgie's behaviour, you can book an appointment at the avian vet so that he is properly checked and treated if need be.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

If you haven't taken him in for a well-birdie check-up, it's always a good thing to do with a new budgie.

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## sarahrob (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you both, that's really useful. I'll keep an eye on him and see if he does it as part of his preening or seperately


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello can you perhaps post a picture of him for us to see the area he is scratching? He could possibly simply growing in new feathers and this gets very itchy. Does he have access to a bath, or you can lightly spray him with a water bottle. The best bet when you are not sure is an avian vet visit write down any other questions you may have as well. Like Is his beak and nails ok? His feather condition, weight, poop e.t.c. Please let us know how he is oh and we love seeing pictures of cute Budgies as well


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with all the questions asked, and a few pictures of the cutie are always welcome  

It's great to have you with us and please keep us posted on his condition  

We're always here to help if you have any other questions


----------

